# Plow setup help needed



## PlowMan2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everybody, my names ray :waving: So I've been a snow shovler for the last 3 years and just got bumped up to a plower for the next season. I'm trying to create a beast of a plow machine although I think I'm a pretty sensible guy and I realize that putting more $ into the machine than I make isn't the idea here. Plus, I'm not rich or anything. I am mechanically inclined, I just don't know what changes I should be considering, if any. But before I get ahead of myself, I need help figuring out which make, model, year, I need and why. I like chevy because I know they make durable engines which beats breaking the bank for a diesel. I heard the 80's and 90's models have a stronger core(whatever that means)? I don't want something that I'm going to have to keep bringing back to life tho. I've heard that Chevys are common for electrically problems? So, maybe an older chevy without all the advanced electricals would be perfect? Perhaps. Just keep in mind I have all summer to prep the perfect plow truck for me 
A little bit of info, I'll be plowing a large full sized walmart parking lot(with the loader operator). I don't want to limit myself to only being able to plow large scale lots tho, incase I decide to do some small lots for side work(no residential). I live in Massachusetts so when we get snow here it's usually 1-10 inches, nothing too much but we always plow after 3inch anyways so I guess that doesn't really matter.. Anyways, I appreciate any help I can get from you vets :salute:


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Get a diesel.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

If all your gonna be doing is commercial, then I'd look into finding 3/4 ton truck and for a plow I'd go with an expandable like an 810 Blizzard.

Something along these lines.
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2885284897.html


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1470625 said:


> If all your gonna be doing is commercial, then I'd look into finding 3/4 ton truck and for a plow I'd go with an expandable like an 810 Blizzard.
> 
> Something along these lines.
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2885284897.html


Id go 1 ton with a 9.5 V or wide out.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Ray, Welcome to plow site.You say you got bumped up to a plower next year? are you plowing for a company? And you supply the truck? It's hard to give good advise if we don't know the whole story.


----------



## PlowMan2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

maverjohn;1470659 said:


> Hi Ray, Welcome to plow site.You say you got bumped up to a plower next year? are you plowing for a company? And you supply the truck? It's hard to give good advise if we don't know the whole story.


Thanks, I like this site. Alot of good information here. 
Yes I will plowing for a company, with my personal 'work' truck, not next year but next season. The company is having a little bit of financial trouble so I will be providing the truck as a way to move up the 'ladder'. I also hope to pick up some small gas station contracts down the road just incase things don't go as planned. I love the guys I work with but the company is in rough shape right now. Nobody is paying. We have close to a quarter million on the books unpayed.. Anyways, I'm not the best at story telling so let me know if I left anything out. Thanks for your reply


----------



## PlowMan2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

theplowmeister;1470619 said:


> Get a diesel.


I wish. A diesel is a bit out of my price range of $5,000-$10,000. But thanks


----------



## PlowMan2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

CAT 245ME;1470625 said:


> If all your gonna be doing is commercial, then I'd look into finding 3/4 ton truck and for a plow I'd go with an expandable like an 810 Blizzard.
> 
> Something along these lines.
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/2885284897.html


Nice truck, besides the tinted rear window 
Are these neccesary add ons,
airlift rear susp. assist w/comressor ?
K & N cold air intake sys ?
flow master exh ?
bilstien shocks 2011 ?
rancho stearing stabilizer ?

I like the expandable plow but would you choose it over a v-blade?


----------



## PlowMan2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

countryboy1365;1470631 said:


> Id go 1 ton with a 9.5 V or wide out.


Which do you prefer, the wide out or the 9.5 V? And why? Thanks for the advise man


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

A V blade gives you the best of all worlds but at the end of the day a regular old plow will still get the job done. at minimum you need a 3/4 truck and an 8ft blade. Probably better of with an 8.5 blade. If the budget for the truck is $5,000-$10,000 what is the budget for the plow?


----------



## PlowMan2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

show-n-go;1470729 said:


> A V blade gives you the best of all worlds but at the end of the day a regular old plow will still get the job done. at minimum you need a 3/4 truck and an 8ft blade. Probably better of with an 8.5 blade. If the budget for the truck is $5,000-$10,000 what is the budget for the plow?


I'm trying to decide whether to go 3/4ton or 1ton. 1ton parts cost more, but the chances of them breaking are less. Which would you choose? My overall budget is around $10,000, that's the amount I have saved up. I have a couple thousand set aside for emergencies also. But yeah, $10k is about all I can put into it right now. Hopefully that's enough..


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

show-n-go;1470729 said:


> A V blade gives you the best of all worlds but at the end of the day a regular old plow will still get the job done. at minimum you need a 3/4 truck and an 8ft blade. Probably better of with an 8.5 blade. If the budget for the truck is $5,000-$10,000 what is the budget for the plow?


Couldn't have said it better my self. Personally I would go with a V on a one ton. Are you going to be doing any salting?... Just another bug to put in your ear. Has the company agreed to put you and your vehicle on their insurance? If not you need commercial insurance auto and snow removal Ins.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

countryboy1365;1470775 said:


> Couldn't have said it better my self. Personally I would go with a V on a one ton. Are you going to be doing any salting?... Just another bug to put in your ear. Has the company agreed to put you and your vehicle on their insurance? If not you need commercial insurance auto and snow removal Ins.


I agree with countryboy, 1 ton if you can or a 3/4 HD will work. And yes insurance is a big thing!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes you need insurance and a 3/4 ton is preferable.

If you are subbing (by the hour i presume) and doing small lots/driveways you don't need a expandable blade or a Vee. 

A eight foot straight blade will do what you need, and won't break the bank. A decent unit can be purchased used in the 2/3K range. 

The same with gas drive over diesel. You don't need a diesel and gassers can be had cheaper plus you can probably find one that has never been worked hard. You can find good deals on units bought to be RV haulers that are well equipped and while they may have a few miles on them have spent most of their life on the highway. Remember a one ton cost more to tag and insure then a 3/4 ton. 

BEWARE of older trucks with plows on them. They have probably been worked pretty hard. There are exceptions but for the most part a truck with plow for under 10K most often turns into a money pit.

You can always get your dream truck/plow after you have a steady plow route. Sounds to me like this is a gamble, buying a truck to help support a struggling business. By fall they could be gone and you'll be all dressed up with no place to go.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

As far as the truck/ plow combo goes I think these guys have it covered. I just want to know why you would go sub for a company that's in financial trouble. That's a great way to not get paid for the work you've done and in turn not be able to pay your bills. If you want to plow by all means go for it but I would find a company to sub/work for that can actually pay you.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

PlowMan2012;1470727 said:


> Nice truck, besides the tinted rear window
> Are these necessary add ons,
> airlift rear susp. assist w/comressor ?
> K & N cold air intake sys ?
> ...


Add ons are nice but not all that necessary.

If I only was running one truck I'd probably go with a V plow with wings over an expandable plow. There is nothing wrong with starting out with a straight blade, you can add wings to them just like most V plows. IMO Boss plows have the nicest wings on the market but they are not cheap.

A 3/4 ton HD truck would be fine to start out with and you will find more to choose from vs a 1 ton truck.

A gas engine will be just fine, you always loose traction before you run out of power.

If the company you intend to work for is having money problems then I think you would be better off subbing for another company or just going on your own.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

CAT 245ME;1470889 said:


> If the company you intend to work for is having money problems then I think you would be better off subbing for another company or just going on your own.


Probably the best advice given in this thread. I think I would not only walk, but run from these guys. If the company isn't collecting, chances are they are not paying, or wont be before long


----------



## PlowMan2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

You guys are right, thanks for helping me see it. I'm going to start looking for a company while I'm ahead.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

PlowMan2012;1471220 said:


> You guys are right, thanks for helping me see it. I'm going to start looking for a company while I'm ahead.


Good idea, but don't burn your bridges. Many companies are struggling and many will survive this could be one of them.


----------



## PlowMan2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

So I've decided to just spend the extra buck and go ahead with a diesel. Hopefully it will save me the headache years down the road. Any suggestions? One concern I do have though, is the with the turbo.. I know most diesels come with a turbo and with my price range I'll have to settle for something with atleast 100k-150k miles. Turbo's generally don't last much longer than 100k, correct? Those are big money to replace, I know that much.. 

As for everything else goes, I'm going to stick it out with the company I'm currently with but at the same time I'm going to look for some side work on my own. Hopefully we can get through these hard times together. I've been with these guys for many years now so I'm not worried about getting screwed over. I know the big guy would make things right even if the worst happened.

Again I appreciate you guys helping me out here. Hopefully someday I'll be that man. Thumbs Up


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Tubo*

I have 200k on my truck with the original turbo. Check for oil leaks from the turbo. Also remove the intake hose check the wheel inside for play side to side (engine off). The wheel should spin freely but should not wobble if it does its a sign that the turbo is on its way out.


----------

